# female werewolf need help



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Use Spirit Gum for the latex appliance. You can also get it in a pack that comes with the remover.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

If you can get it, I would use Prosaid. It holds better than spirit gum, comes off gentler with a bit of alcohol and can be reactivated with alcohol.

I would also get some fake side burns for facial hair and maybe some ear tips. Fake side burns will be easier to apply than straight mohair. As for the costume it's self, some torn up jeans and shirt should work well. Maybe a torn up flannel shirt since it seems all werewolves wear them. You can file fake nails to a pointed tip for claws and some fake fangs or a full teeth set can help. I don't think you will need a lot of fur to convey being a werewolf, but you can always pin patches into the holes to see how they look.
A more important factor IMO is makeup, adding more brown, gray or black tones to your face. Look up some character makeup tutorials for an idea on how to accentuate your features using makeup.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

What about possibly using the fake breast piece they have and adding fur to it? then add a shirt loosely over it to resemble a female werewolf.


----------



## PoisonApple (May 21, 2010)

I just saw this costume before I read this. Not the best costume, but it should at least give you some ideas, if nothing else.

http://www.buycostumes.com/She-Wolf-Adult-Costume/800974/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

that costume looks more like a "fox" than a wolf.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah pretty much all women costumes for sale are sexified, unfortunately


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics you can get some ideas from. You could use a pair of clear high heels to make the legs look more wolf like,giving it that bent look. Just attach hair down the leg around the ankle and foot area and claws on the tip to hide the shoe. Don't know your body type, but you could attach hair to your sides and do a highlight to put a six pack on. An alternative would be to attach hair to a snug fitting top and possibly a pair of yoga pants to make getting ready easier. Use a cardboard cutout to stretch the clothes a bit while you place the hair on it. You can beef up the shoulders with shoulder pads covered in hair. Absolutely add ears, coming out of the hair or on top of your own. I've been testing different ideas for my own version of the Lycans from Underworld, if you feel like wearing stilts I can lead you down that path also. If you need any more help feel free to ask.
View attachment 16344


View attachment 16345


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

There is also "Veruca" from the Buffy episodes. Oz, that naughty cheater.


----------



## Wolfenhowie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

*female werewolf*

Check out the Scream Team. They came out with a newer line of prosthetics that lean toward the feminine werewolf look. I use the lycanthus prosthetic from them. Also check out the movie SKINWALKERS- they had a good female werewolf. Get you some teeth from Dental Distortions and a set of their creature claws too!


----------

